# Long Range Rifle Shooting



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Went out this morning and did some long range shooting. Shot my 300 RUM and continue to be impressed by the accuracy of this rifle. The load is a 180 Nosler Etip in front of IMR 7828 clocking just under 3300FPS. I shot 1/2MOA at 100, just under MOA at 300, and 1/2 MOA at 500. I also busted a milk jug at 400. Shot the 243 and managed MOA at 300. If anyone wants to shoot some plates out to 600 yards and are willing to drive to the Santaquin area, PM me. I will be out quite a bit for the next couple months and would be glad to let you bang the steel.---SS


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I just might take you up on that....


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Man that's a sweet shooting gun! Is it off the shelf, with maybe a little tuning)? I wish I could get some longrange shooting in up here but it's too thick. I miss it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The rifle started out as a Sendero. A gunsmith buddy tried everything up and installed an OPS break. I installed a McMillan stock and Kepplinger set trigger. With over 1500 rounds down range I keep waiting for it to lose its edge, so far it still shoots. Come on down and shoot anytime. We can get you any distance you want.------SS


----------

